# 2x sugar gliders for sale.



## ambibambi (Oct 29, 2009)

I am sadly looking for a new loving home for my two 6 month old sugar gliders as my partner is allergic :sad:they are two lovely unneutered little boys I have handled both of them. They both have great characters. I will be selling them for £320 as they come with a 5ft cage, toys and all supplements. I live in Eastbourne South east england near Brighton.
I cannot drive so they must be collected.
I will consider offers.


----------



## mozzi1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi my name is Debbie i am very intrested in your sugar gliders have you still got them 
Debbie


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

that ad is nearly a year old!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

white said:


> that ad is nearly a year old!


WOW is that the best thread revival ever?


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

white said:


> that ad is nearly a year old!


:lol2: That was great!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

they've done it with 2 other threads as well


----------

